# No Excuse bullets



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

Ok I have tried the search feature and have not found anything, other than people liking the No Excuse Bullets. I have found the website online and sent emails and made phone calls but have never been able to contact anyone. Did the company go out of business? If so can anyone recommend a good substitute for white bullets? I shoot a 50 cal remington 700 muzzleloader and it loves the white bullets. It will shoot the hornady 385 grain bullets but not nearly as well as the whites. I have tried the precision brand as well but am not impressed. So I guess I'm asking if anyone can recommend another conical bullet. I have tried every sabot on the market and my gun will only shoot the sure fire sabots from t/c so I'm not really interested in anymore sabots or powerbelts or the FPB.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Try these:
http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=1222799#productChart

Or these (I'm personally intrigued with these; never used them)
http://www.traditionsfirearms.com/p...d=758&osCsid=196697f58d972a2bcebfff120280edc4

Or these:
http://www.traditionsfirearms.com/p...d=570&osCsid=196697f58d972a2bcebfff120280edc4

Or these (4th place out of these 4):
http://www.knightrifles.com/Hydra-Con-Bullets-M900561/


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks Birddogger those traditions bullets look an awful lot like Hornady bullets. I completely forgot about the knight hydracons. I did try the buffalo bullets


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I've heard a lot about the Thor bullet. people seem to say good things.


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey utahgolf we should plan a day to go scout for your cow elk hunt.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm totally game for that!


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

Shoot me a PM I'm trying to get up there every chance I get.


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

I just came from Kents shooter supply in Ogden, they had no excuse bullets there


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

Awesome thanks COOPERD it just so happens I will be in Ogden tomorrow great timing


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

+1 on the Thor bullets. Great, rapid expanding bullet.


----------

